# How many bows do you own?



## Archer_252 (Mar 9, 2004)

well that is a good question....
I have four
PSE TYPHOON
HOYT HEAT
PEARSON MAGNUM
MCPHEARSON


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i am down to 2..lol...i normaly have several

monster bow MR95

oneida lite force magnum

mikie


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Three.

2001 Mathews Q1 I bought used. This is my main bow.

2004 Bear TRX32 I bought as a backup for hunting.

1980 Darton SL50 I bought new back in 1980.

I almost bought another bow recently advertised on here, but I use them mainly for hunting and just could not justify it to myself.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Lets see,

Browning recurve was my fist bow. I still have it.
PSE Spyder in camo was my second bow which I still have.
PSE Spyder in target blue was my second bow, and I still have it, but don't shoot it any more.
Merlin Super Nova is my new target compound
Sammik Meizer is my new Olympic Recurve that I've been working real hard on learning.

That makes 5 bows! :bounce: 

I







archery!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I have 2 bows right now. My target bow is a Hoyt Xtec, flame (hopefully I'll have protec soon). My huntin bow is a Hoyt Razortec. Gotta love the Hoyts 
!


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Man I don't even know...
a couple 'curves and ultra tech and 3 conquests (1 original,then a 2 and a 3)and a 3-d vapor and a martin rage and 2 hoyt strikers, hca Z-force, excalibor,extreme, phantom2 and then theres the jennings ck4.o the Mcpherson dream Xl, the browning rage, the girls have a couple also.
I probably missed some but they are all for sale excep the phantom 2 that I whacked my first with.

20-25 I guess


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i have 4 bows and 2 in the making


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

1 Recurve, and 1 Bowtech Allegiance. I did have a Mighty Mite but I sold it last week. Plus I'm getting an '06 Bowtech when they start shipping. :teeth:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Right now I just have my 05 Hoyt UltraElite... Sold the mathews I had... and going to wait and see about 2006... but i will most likely get an 06 when they come out...


----------



## bowhunter44 (Jun 21, 2005)

pse baby g
pse the beast
browning illusion
browning rage
hoyt v-tec
hoyt x-tec


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

Hoyt Matrix with G3 limbs
Win&win Sidewinder with hoyt vector limbs
a pair of some win & win limbs
Jennings Rackmaster 

-Cait


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I only have 1 right now...I had three but sold them. I plan to get another this year or early next. :wink:


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

why do you all need so many bow :teeth:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bobzila said:


> why do you all need so many bow :teeth:


hunting, 3D, recurve for personal relaxation...and some have spot bows, and fiels bows, then olmpic, then there's the fact of needing backup bows if anything happens. :teeth:


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

I have only my 05 UltraElite. I'm waiting for 2006 Hoyts so the current UE is going to be mhy back up. BTW this bow works for everything... target, field and spots. I don't hunt


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

got 2. there in my sig. getting another mathews(apex or ovation) later this year. :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ahti said:


> I have only my 05 UltraElite. I'm waiting for 2006 Hoyts so the current UE is going to be mhy back up. BTW this bow works for everything... target, field and spots. I don't hunt


That may not turn out so well... The word from some of the big boys... (still gossip until confirmed) is that for 06 there is going to be a new cam system... as well as some major new stuff... but i guess we will all see soon... I was thinking about doing the same as you because I LOVE my UE... but i guess i will have to wait a bit to decide...


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have only one because I've been in and out of archery so i havent had the time to grow out of my bows and stuff like that. Well im hoping to get more while I get more into archery. It's been great shooting with my dad and going to 3D shoots. Well hope you guys have a good time shooting I know I will.

Cya.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

One.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

down to one, my switchback, but i hope to have a kiwi conquest soon


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Just one very superb hoyt protec 2005 :smile:


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Man this is bad guy's.
after seeing this thing. I actually had to take an inventory. so here it goes
2 05 platnium ultraelites
2 04 purple ultraelites
1 04 proelite
2 03 black protecs
1 05 platinum matrix w/ G3's


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I have these
2004 Hoyt Ultratec stars and stripes
2003 Hoyt Ultratec Black
2004 Hoyt Supertec


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

*bow's*

Why do some people have so many bow's if you have 2 is more then enough or not....

you can only shoot one at a time...



> Man this is bad guy's.
> after seeing this thing. I actually had to take an inventory. so here it goes
> 2 05 platnium ultraelites
> 2 04 purple ultraelites
> ...


8 bow


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

*I have 3*

Just got a Switchback and I also have an AR 34 Blade and a Blue target Color Parker Force Multiplier for sale!


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

die-languh said:


> Why do some people have so many bow's if you have 2 is more then enough or not....
> 
> you can only shoot one at a time...
> 
> ...


 I have so many cuz i just havent gotten rid of them. I still shoot the protec's and the UE's either have long limbs and cam and 1/2's or they have xt300 limbs with spiral cams for out doors the proelite i got from a friend and i have never had the time to shoot it. you allways need a backup bow especially at national and world events.


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

2005 Oneida Black Eagle ESC
Unknown yr -unknown model Oneida
Unknown yr- Mountaineer

Bought my 6yr old daughter a "Stacey" bow..does that count?


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I have just two bows;
* a hoyt 04 ultratec 30-40 :thumbs_up 
a hoyt 03 protec 50-60 :thumbs_up : *
I love them both and they both have shot great. I'm just waiting for the 06 to come up so i can oder a new one. I think i will go with an ultratec but not sure i also have the choice of protec. any sugetions.​

:rock-on:


----------



## Paintspot23 (Oct 24, 2005)

I got one bow at the moment...

Win and Win EXFEEL


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

okey i have a Martin arora with win win synezy libs and a relly old samik smt 7 with progres 2 limbs and a win win triger, and a longbow, also have compund but thats more or less my bros now but i bohgt it so, its a pse dono model but it shots great, also have both a sving bar and a V-bar estons stab,


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i have 3 bows at the minute;

2 hoyt ultratecs 
1 maxx 2000 

---------------------

Dont think just shoot :tongue:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a mathews classic bluberry since my local shop didn't carry hoyt's and a Peruvian longbow that I got from my uncle last year for chrismas. Whats cool about thaat is the arrows have parrot feathers on them. 

Eric Cole
Shoot Joad


----------

